# pinched muzzles?



## bitterblue (Oct 24, 2016)

I hope i'm putting this post in the right place  so i've heard about people breeding out "pinched muzzles" I guess I was under the impression that mice should have a wedge shaped head, could someone please post a picture of a desirable head and muzzle shape and an example of an undesirable one? thanks


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

This is a great reference site regarding mouse and rat type and show standards. It has a couple examples of each. 

http://www.afrma.org/brdstf_msehdbuttcoat.htm


----------



## bitterblue (Oct 24, 2016)

ok, thanks


----------

